# Oat Groats



## SOOOSKA (Sep 12, 2011)

Well I was told that bunnies love Oat Groats. Someonegave me some to give to the bunnies, which they were getting as a treat.

Well last Friday I noticed a very small bug/worm crawling where it shouldn't have been. After further investigation I noticed the bug in the bag of Oat Groats, OMG that was the most disgusting thing i've seem:yuck. My poor babies, i only hope none were in the ones I gave them.

Needless to say they will not be getting them as a treat again. I am now feeding the Chickadees on my balcony the oat groats, they love them. I'm still seeing the bugs, the Oat Groats are in a huge Tupperware like container now on the balcony.

Word of warning make sure you check that your Oat Groats are bug free before you bring them into your house and feed your bunnies.urpletongue

Susan:lookaround


----------



## CCWelch (Sep 12, 2011)

Actually the bugs will do no harm to your bunnies, they are ground up in the pellets too, there you just don't see them.

One of my rabbits was eating a grasshopper yesterday. I don't know why, but it was.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't care if it does no harm to them I do not want them crawling in my apartment. They were discusting. I certainly don't need them to get into their fur. I will be checking all of the food I buy for them from now on. 

I certainly don't want to eat bugs so I wouldn't want my bunnies to either.

That's just me, i am not an inscet person, they GROSS me out.

Susan:expressionless


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 12, 2011)

Agreed, I would get the heeby jeebies from that for sure.

My roommate has a panther chameleon and her crickets and superworms have escaped on numerous occasions. 

They've found their way into my room, and also into my SHOES. :lookaround


----------



## deannaline (Sep 26, 2011)

LOL...
Word of warning. If you buy Oat Grouts they are to be stored in the a cool place. Like the fridge or a cool basement. Any heat will activate an egg that turns into a worm and then a moth. This is natural and nature taking course; a store owner of a Mill explained this to me. Bunnies will eat these in the wild and luv them. Yet harvested Oat grouts stored in the warmth will then develop the bug.:rollseyes

All well... with out Grouts there Susie... just keep them cold. Toss the wormed bag.. and store your new ones in the frige or freezer..


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Sep 27, 2011)

ewww Yes I've had my own experiences with this as well. I brought Jelly these bunny treats called 'heart somethingor other/." anyway, so I go them home and no sooner had I brought them in gave Jellly one. Then sitting at the table with the bag in frount of my noticed allll these litter things crawling around. We threw the bag away right away, but it was nasty. I"ll definitly we watching the oats!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 27, 2011)

So I wonder if i should be keeping all thier treats in the fridge in an Air tight container, since so much of their treats are made from hay products? Including their pellets. 

Good God i'll need a bigger fridge.:shock:

Susan:expressionless

ps

Thanks for the info De:biggrin:


----------

